# Warmachine: Collossals expansion spoilers



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

With two days to go until the new book is out, and seeing as there's not much here about it yet, I thought I'd post something up about it.

Firstly, PP have been very tight lipped about most of the releases, all we know so far is that there will be at least one new caster for each Faction, and one new Colossal. There have been a few "official" spoilers, letting us know little titbits, including revealing the full card for the Cygnar Colossal, and the general Colossal rules were in the No Quarter magazine (as well as a battle report with some hints about the Kraken's and Conquest's stat line), but in the last day or two, quite a few more spoilers have been coming about from a source on 4chan, listing feats of the new casters, and a few extras.
*
New Casters:*

*Khador: *a new Vlad model, this time on a horse.








Apparently his feat is called "Charge of the Horse Lords", which gives his battle group and cavalry in his CTRL area both Sidestep (take a 2" move whenever you hit with an initial attack) and Sprint (if you kill a model, make a free advance at the end of your activation). This is pretty awesome, and will allow Vlad to hit and run extremely effectively.

*Cryx:*
Asphyxious3 (The Hellbringer), with a companion "vociferous". No model, but there is artwork of him around. Apparently his feat gives him one soul token for each time a beast is forced, a focus/fury point is spent or a spell is cast, which could add up to a lot of free souls against beast heavy hordes, though will be a little lack-lustre against warmachine forces.

*
Protectorate of Menoth:*
Kreoss3, also on a horse (no model as of yet).
Feat was spoiled on 4chan, apparently he's going to be able to cancel out all continuous effect and enemy upkeeps in his CTRL area, and then recast any of his upkeeps for free. Not a super feat, and far less offensive than his last two incarnations, but it really depends on his spell list, so we'll have to wait and see.

*Cygnar:*
Double Epic Nemo, now with a new Side Kick Finch








Apparently his feat will be to boost all Lightning damage rolls in his CTRL area. Not bad, considering the sheer number of lighting guns you can fit into a Nemo force - he's definitely going to love the StormStrider and Stormwall.

*
Retribution:*
Epic Vyros on a horse (no model yet).
Apparently his feat will mean that anytime a friendly model is killed in his CTRL area, another friendly can immediately make a free advance. Does seem a little lame, though we'll have to see what his actual stats are like. His Theme force was also spoiled (he likes Destors, Dawnguard and Thanes, and makes things go faster), which also hinted that he'll be getting a character jack to go along with him, Imperitus.
*
Mercenaries:*
Only faction not getting an epic, they'll be getting a new Rhulic dwarf caster called Ossrum (no model, but his Tier list was on BoLS)







.
Source on 4chan said his spell list will include Fire For Effect, Energiser, Lock The Target, Snipe and Unstoppable Force (models in the battle group get Bulldoze). Very awesome spell list, should do well for the stunties.



*Colossals:*
Basic Colossal rules were in No Quater 42. Basically, they're just extra large warjacks, they have two damage grids and a high strength, but otherwise are similar stats to it's factions normal warjacks. Cygnar Card was completely spoiled by PP, others are put together from details given. 

Colossals are big, their rules don't allow them to be Disrupted, knocked down or moved or placed outside their activations (even by friendly effects), and they can't ever be given Cover, Concealment, Stealth or Incorporeal (Which cuts out most cheesy combinations). Colossals will have 2 new power attacks, Sweep and Power Strike (mentioned in Cygnars cards below). They can also still shoot while engaged in combat, but note that they still can't shoot AND melee in the same turn, they have to choose one or the other (barring special rules, like Kill Shot on the Kraken).

Colossals also have 2" reach on all weapons, including for power attacks.

*Cygnar: *
First, because we have the full card from Privateer Press's Insider Blog -








I think they've done a wonderful job of balancing it here, it's tough, but not quite as tough as 2 warjacks. It's got a good bit of infantry protection built into it with the two covering fire templates (you can basically cut off about 7" of the board from infantry, as it's instant death to them), which seems to be a theme with the Colossals. It's two big guns are basically Defender cannons, and with all the shooting buffs availiable to Cygnar, this thing will be pretty brutal... as long as you can keep it safe. While this thing is 19pts on it's own, expect it to always have a Junior Warcaster (for Arcane Shield) and often a unit of mechanics hanging about nearby, so with support, it's going to be a massive chunk of an army.

Oh, also, the lightning pods it fires off have stat cards of their own, but apparently they're just DEF 5 ARM 15, single wound models. They do, however, allow Storm Caller Triangulations, which will be pretty awesome.


*Khador:*








The Conquest. Normal Stat line for Khador heavies, but with a much higher STR (I think it's probably 18), and 62 boxes of damage. Fists are P+S 22, so they'll be able too pound anything into dust very quickly. 

It's main gun on the top (shows 2, but apparently you only get one shot) is RNG 15, POW 15, AOE 4 with Critical devestation (on a critical, all models under the template are slammed away from the centre d6"). That's an awesome crit, and could really put a whole in your opponents battle line if it goes off.

It's two armpit guns are apparently grenade launchers, POW12 AOE3, and each can fire twice at the same target. However, what you really want it for is it's "Creeping Barrage" special rule, which allows you to put down 2 templates per gun worth of 3" templates that stay in place for a round, and which do POW 6 blast damage to anyone going through them. Sure, it's pathetically low damage, but that should still make it dicey for most standard infantry to go through - even ARM 15 infantry are dead on 9s, and you could just overlap the templates for double chances to kill. Very solid, altogether, once again bringing the infantry hate.
*
Cryx*








The Kraken. SPD 5, ARM 19. It's tentacles gain extended reach (4" reach) during it's activation. It's S system is apparently "Meat Fueled", basically by killing living models, it gains bonuses to damage (up to +3). It starts with P+S18 base, which would put it up to P+S21 if it eats a few infantry, which shouldn't be hard for it. It's small under the chin gun is unknown, but probably has d3+1 shots at pow 10-12. 

It's Main gun is RNG 14, POW 14 AOE 4. Not bad, and remember it's also powered by Meat Fueled, which gets it up to POW 17 with POW 10 Blast damage (really good actually!). Best of all, it has "Kill Shot", which allows it to take a free shot (only once per turn sadly) after it has killed something, so you kill a few guys, power it up, shoot something else.

*
Protectorate of Menoth:*
The Judicator. No model, no rules, except one - It's Super System will be a Reliquary, which automatically allocates it a single focus. Not huge, not bad either.

*Retribution:*
Hyperion. No real leads, but a source on 4chan/tg/ was saying the gun is the following:
RNG 10 POW 18 AOE 5 Critical Consume (On a critical hit, small based non-warcaster/warlock models hit are removed from play). 

Pretty awesome weapon if accurate, and could really mess up a lot of solos. Considering that Ret have access to Snipe and +2" RNG from it's battle engine, it could be a serious long-range threat.

*Mercenaries:*
The Galleon. Not much known yet, except for it's artwork, which makes it look like a Pirates piece, with a trident arm.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the extra info +Rep.

Between the 15 WM'ers in my group we're all getting our Factions' Colossals so we're looking forward to having them in our hands, especially the Khador and Cygnar ones as my son and I play those...I think that'll take us to 150 pts each list-wise, so that will be the end of any more money spent on tabletop gaming, for me anyhow.

Not a bad way to go out I reckon


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

HOBO said:


> Thanks for the extra info +Rep.
> 
> Between the 15 WM'ers in my group we're all getting our Factions' Colossals so we're looking forward to having them in our hands, especially the Khador and Cygnar ones as my son and I play those...I think that'll take us to 150 pts each list-wise, so that will be the end of any more money spent on tabletop gaming, for me anyhow.
> 
> Not a bad way to go out I reckon


Thanks for that mate 

Khador and Cygnar seem to have come out pretty well with the Colossals, Cygnar's especially is pretty damn awesome. Theres a bunch more spoilers at the moment, as people are finally allowed to let everything be known. I'll have to take a look later, but I have an assignment due today 

Basic idea is though that the Stormwall and Conquest are pretty much as described, the Judicator is going to be the most vanilla Colossal: 2xflamers, 2xrockets which are innaccurate (-4 to hit) but scatters a second template from the main one, and only SPD 4, ARM 19, DEF8, and it gets one free focus a turn. Considering the others got various cool special rules and crits, Judicator seems very plain in comparison to the others. Ah well, Kreoss3 art is up, and he looks pretty awesome, and it looks like he's finally actually good in melee!:so_happy: I still have a lot to buy before I get to him though.

Anyway, this release is quite a bit smaller than normal for them (only 2 releases per faction when usually there are 5+), though I can theorise two reasons why that might be. Perhaps it has something to do with 40k dropping in a month as well - if they get another huge influx of players like they did when 8th ed fantasy dropped, they'll need a bit of time to bring up production without having to worry about new models. Or if 40k is very well recieved, they'd probably find that less money was spent on their releases as a lot of players revamp their 40k lists (thus meaning releases right at the same time would see depressed sales. Either way, probably good keeping it simple for this release, bring out a larger book when they're all caught up on production.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

what do these things cost ,i like vlad on the horse except for his stupid huge shoulder pads,he looks like he should be joan collins stunt double in Dynasty.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> what do these things cost ,i like vlad on the horse except for his stupid huge shoulder pads,he looks like he should be joan collins stunt double in Dynasty.


Vlad is going at $40, which is comparable to US GW prices for cavalry characters with unique mounts. Should be able to pick it up a little cheaper at discount stores. Comes with an alternate head (without crown/helmet) as well. Sholder pads might well be removeable, I know I've seen some people left his shoulder pads off his previous incarnation, and he still looked great.

Colossals will be going at $120-$135, so they're big boys toys. Cygnar one is at $135, but it includes 3 lightning pod models as well. Like the Battle Engines, I think these are more geared towards the experienced player, a bit like forgeworld stuff. They really are quite large though, not nearly a titan, but far bigger than dreadknights.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

I cant wait to see what their Hordes versions of these will be, they better give us hordes players some love anyway!.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> I cant wait to see what their Hordes versions of these will be, they better give us hordes players some love anyway!.


The Trollbloods Colossal/Gargantuan was previewed in April - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109420


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah but nothing for my army yet (orboros) I just hope we get something extra special, maybe 'aspect of the devourer wyrm' >.> XD


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> yeah but nothing for my army yet (orboros) I just hope we get something extra special, maybe 'aspect of the devourer wyrm' >.> XD


Actually, the names of the Gargantuans have been revealed, and Circle of Oboros is getting the WoldWrath - a giant construct beast which has been talked about before I think. Could be really awesome.


Oh, and this years Extreme model has turned up - Extreme Carnivean


----------



## Dark_Apostle25 (Aug 21, 2011)

There's also additionnal info on this BoW video :

http://www.beastsofwar.com/warmachine/warmachine-colossals/

Some new pictures (artwork) which put the awe in the awesomness.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Haven't seen the BoW one, but I found this one from RankingsHQ to be very indepth and helpful. Basically mentions everything you want to know. No fluff spoilers either, as they have them in a different video.






It's nearly an hour long, so he's the cheat sheet:
3:15 - Rules for using Colossals.
10:15 - Unbound rules
12:50 - New Theme Forces for all the new casters
19:05 - Artificer General Nemo + Stormwall (doesn't say much because there's a full spoiler video on them already).
22:10 - Intercessor Kreoss
24:55 - Judicator
27:10 - Vladimir Tzepesci, Great Prince of Umbrey
29:40 - Conquest
31:30 - Asphyxious The Hellbringer
34:00 - Kraken
37:25 - Vyros 
41:15 - Hyperion
44:10 - General Ossrum, Rhulic Mercenary warcaster
46:55 - Galleon

Also, Lock and Load has apparently been quite eventful, and they've shown off some of the Gargantuans in early stages of modelling


----------

